# Transferring waypoints from Hummingbird to Garmin Echomaps+73SV



## cheezman (Jul 4, 2011)

Anyone know for sure if there is a way to transfer my waypoints from my Hummingbird 598 to a Garmin Echomaps+ 73SV?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Pm rnvinc. He’s a Hummingbird rep and can tell you exactly what to do.


----------



## cheezman (Jul 4, 2011)

polebender said:


> Pm rnvinc. He’s a Hummingbird rep and can tell you exactly what to do.


Thanks


----------

